# Puppy /New Dog updates



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

We have had no news from the members who have got puppies or new addtions / rehomed in the last twelve months or so. How about and update.

To start the ball rolling (so to speak) here is Ollie at 9 months, with of course our Macy (7).


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Let me introduce Jack (11yrs) and Jess (18mths) ........


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Two belters


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Here is Hagrid after his Wash & Brush Up.
Nearly 10 months old and about 9 stone.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Bet theres no pies in your fridge  

Mine are big enough, a very bonnie lad with a great name.

And on the plus side if the M/H ever breaks down he can pull it


----------



## lewy (Jul 20, 2008)

*tyler*

Here is tyler we got him sunday 12months a red staffie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Here is Floyd taken last week age 18months


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Bluddy ell its a curly horse!

Aw bet he keeps ya feet warm - actually bet you lose circulation if he sits on em.

Just one question - do big dogs do big trumps?

Greenie 


PS ok have had a couple I make no excuses! 8O


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Greenine,

in my experience bg dogs do big trumps and big dumps. My Dobe's dumps exceed the normal doggie bag!!


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

My black lab trumps can fill a room and empty it at the same time! even he can't stay in there with it.

Just been to stay with my sister who considers me to be a cruel dog owner because I didn't give the dog a slice of toast and jam in the mornings, so she made him one, boy did she regret that! Maybe she will listen to me next time. LOL


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our new pup which was abandoned in a car park in Spain two months ago is doing really well. 

She is a Breton Spaniel. Sadly she had her tail lopped before she came to us. She is a lovely little dog, robbed of an important means of communication.

There is quite a good story concerning her name. She came and cried at the door of our van one evening, we went out and talked to her but as we already have a Labrador we were not keen to have two dogs in the van so we did not bring her in. Early the next morning she was back, crying at the door. We lived in Belfast for many years and there is a local expression which equates to "crying her eyes out" which goes "crying her lamps out", lamps being eyes. Mrs Eb, who never swears and rarely uses slang got out of bed and said "that little dog is outside crying her lamps out, I am going to get her". I suggested we should call her Lampara which is Spanish for lamp or table lamp.

Good luck with your new pups, Alan.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Our Leonburgers.

Elsa is 3 years old, Wellington is 18 months & 75kg (the larger one!)


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

We pick our two Long Haired Chihuahas up tomorrow morning


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we have an 8 month old staff called taz he's brindle and very lazy and not very big does big dumps and trumps which can also turn milk off at 10 yards


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is our Molly Mole who has made herself very much at home in our M/H


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Higgy2

I love the name - Hagrid - for your lovely giant of a dog.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Hedi @ 6 weeks










Now 14 wks & 15 kg


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw Erneboy I like a good rescue story have you got any pictures of her and that is such a different name for a dog - good on ya!

Greenie


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is Dughal. Nearly 6 months old. He's a poodle crossed with a poodle/spaniel. Not posh enough to be one of the 'poo' breeds but he does us just fine.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My eldest came home th eother week with a Shih-Tzu(and it does!) puppy called 'Alfie'. A colleague at her work bought it for their daughter who didn't like it after a week and her mum was going to take it to the dog pound. My sentimental daughter said she would have it and she was given it!
Its very unfair,my wife said I couldn't have a new Lab.and yet she is stupid and soft with this dog! The 2 Nowegian Forest cats we have are quite miffed.
I am waiting for the results of the cross between a bulldog and a Shih-Tzu, I think it is called a Bull shi*! :lol:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

JackieP said:


> Here is Dughal. Nearly 6 months old. He's a poodle crossed with a poodle/spaniel. Not posh enough to be one of the 'poo' breeds but he does us just fine.


Oh he certainly looks posh enough. Maybe he's a Cockerpoo poo 
He's so cute.
Lesley


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wupert said:


> Hedi @ 6 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting for Pembroke rave last W/E Hedi(13Wks)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Greenie, I thought I had posted pictures of Lampara before but I cannot find them, so here are a few. She has settled in very well. She and Libby our football playing Labrador are the best of friends. Regards Alan.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Here are my 4- 3 English Springer Spaniels and a working strain Golden retriever....they are all rescue dogs. They have not been in the motorhome yet as I have only had it a couple of weeks, but it will be quite a squeeze!


----------

